# Agony



## kevinr (Sep 1, 2021)

What's the Definition of Agony
Two women stood outside a toilet with a bent Penny.


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 1, 2021)

Ha ha!  It'd be OK if they had 2 x 20p pieces though!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 4, 2021)

No, it’s two folk in wheelchairs outside the only accessible loo and neither have a Radar Key.

Same joke, but not funny.

Mind you, neither is the original. Shouldn’t mock women because they have to sit down for a wee.


----------

